# Melbourne, Australia, Northern Suburbs?



## d93 (Jan 6, 2011)

Any support groups around the Northern suburbs?


----------



## Slightly (Mar 22, 2011)

If you haven't already, have a look at the website of the Australian Recovery Centre Victoria. They list all their support groups on there. They also have a Meetup.com group as well. 

http://www.arcvic.com.au/


----------



## d93 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you! I'll have a look at that website now. Oh, and welcome to SAS


----------

